# help with year / model purple in color originally



## scale (Mar 23, 2008)

I have a older bianchi around early to mid ninties...


Ive been trying to figure out what year and what model it is for some time. 

Originally it was purple in color. It is lugged. It has braze on's going down the top of the top tube for the rear brake cable. It has a 1" threaded fork and the wheels are campy omegas although those could have been an later upgrade. 

Anyway.....i have no idea what this could be as far as a model. Any ideas? It appears to have Campy Veloce cranks although...again ...that could be a later upgrade.

700c wheelset.....

shimano 600 compoents....

any ideas? 

Thats about all i know about it. I picked it up at an estate sale.


----------



## lwkwafi (Jan 21, 2006)

I used to have a late 80s Bianchi Limited that was purple. 








It hurt a bit to sell it, but it was a tad small. Luckily my friend picked it up and loves it. I happily picked up another steal on ebay for a 87 Trek 560 that was a great teal color. Though I still get some chills thinking of that purple.


----------



## scale (Mar 23, 2008)

cool....im absolutely sure that is the the bike i have here. Hopefully it will be back from the powdercoater soon. 

Nice bikes by the way.


----------



## scale (Mar 23, 2008)

hmm i should ask....where did you get your colored shifter hoods? It would be nice to get some Celeste green ones for my setup. I cant seem to find them in that color anywhere


----------

